# R6 Multi-controller



## rk5212 (Oct 19, 2020)

I enabled R6 multi-controller through the customized buttons, but I don't see anything happening in the viewfinder or LCD when I press it. Wondering if I am missing something? Any guidance on its operation. Thanks.


----------



## Bishop80 (Oct 19, 2020)

You enabled it for Direct AF point selection, correct?
For that to work, an AF mode which allows manual AF point selection must be active.
But in Face+Tracking, the multi-controller should allow you to jump between detected eyes/faces.

Also, be sure that the Multi-Function Lock button wasn't pressed, as it applies to the Multi-Controller as well.


----------



## rk5212 (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't use manual AF. But suddenly it started working somewhat. What functions does the multi-controller perform besides moving focus from one eye to the next. Thanks.


----------

